# Hubbard's Tuesday 39 hour trip 12/01/20



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Hubbard's Tuesday 39 hour trip
I usually begin my report with pictures and a story. For the 12/1/20 Middle Grounds trip the on the water video is so good I decided to showcase it first.






Let's get started with what has become a tradition:Last week Will missed; this week he hits the GOLD:Next stop, the fish-rich Florida Middle Grounds.After a fantastic meal followed by a great sleep, it's time to get down to business:Our # 1 target fish, the tricky, hard to hook, fantastic eating, Mangrove Snapper:Middle Grounds Mangrove Snapper tend to run a 'little' large. With NO closed season, and a two day possession limit of 20, these hit-and-run bait thieves are a prime 24/7 target 12 months out of the year:Always nice to catch a faster-than-fast Blackfin Tuna:Getting back to business:These real ladies, these angleretts, love fishing as much as we do:Speaking of a real lady; it's Tammy Time:That's not just a burger; that's a Tammy Burger.Let's get back to work. Talk about a pretty Grouper:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Harbison said:


> Hubbard's Tuesday 39 hour trip
> I usually begin my report with pictures and a story. For the 12/1/20 Middle Grounds trip the on the water video is so good I decided to showcase it first.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

We have been fishing for twenty hours. Many have caught their two day limit of Mangrove Snapper and a lot more... (All Mangrove Snapper over 20 were released to fight again)But before we hit our bunks it's...Tammy has spent hours preparing for us a dinner worthy of a Florida Fisherman:After a fantastic night's sleep it's...Captain Bryon hand out the BIG bucks to the lucky jackpot winners:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

We have been fishing for twenty hours. Many have caught their two day limit of Mangrove Snapper and a lot more... (All Mangrove Snapper over 20 were released to fight again)But before we hit our bunks it's...Tammy has spent hours preparing for us a dinner worthy of a Florida Fisherman:After a fantastic night's sleep it's...Captain Bryon hand out the BIG bucks to the lucky jackpot winners:Don't have enough time for a 39/44 hour trip?As cooler weather approaches it's hog hunting time.The Captains of the 1/2 & one day trips know where the Hogs play and how to catch them.As usual, the ladies show us how it's done:We learned our lessons well:The Hogfish, often called Hog Snapper, is not a member of the snapper, but wrasse family. The Hogfish is native to the Western Atlantic Ocean in ranges from Nova Scotia, Canada, to northern South America, including the Gulf of Mexico. How good is the Hogfish on the table? Let's take a look:"Some chefs feel th Hogfish possesses the perfect combination of flavor and texture because they are sweeter than Grouper, flakier than Mahi and as rich as Scallops. One of Islamorada's most popular restaurants, Chef Michael's, even uses the Hogfish as the center of it's logo."From 39/44 hour trips to 1/2 & all day excursion this is our Florida. Our Florida where hungry fish are just waiting to be caught. Credits:Hubbard's MarinaIslamorada Times Wikipedia


----------

